# Eclipse Absturz beim Profiling



## dandi (20. Sep 2007)

Hallo allerseits, 
ich arbeite seit einigen Wochen mit Eclipse Europa auf einer XP-Maschine. Bisher keine Probleme. Ich habe auf Europa gewechselt, um mit dem TPTP Profiler arbeiten zu können. Hat bisher auch gut funktioniert. 
Nun aber ist es so, daß ich ein Projekt starte, im Normalmodus ist es zwar stellenweise sehr langsam, aber das dürfte am Programmstatus liegen, jedenfalls: es läuft. 
Öffne ich auch nur den Profile Dialog, geht Eclipse schlicht und einfach aus. keine Fehlermeldung, kein gar nichts, einfach aus. ich kann quasi alles machen außer Profiling. 

[edit: ich habe es gerade mit einem Wechsel des Workspace versucht. kein Effekt, man kann den Profile Dialog ein paar Sekunden laufen lassen, und Eclipse ist tot. ich kam nicht mal mehr so weit, anzugeben, was eigentlich protokolliert werden soll.]

Habt ihr das schonmal erlebt? Woran kann es liegen?


----------



## dandi (25. Sep 2007)

Nachtrag: mittlerweile kann ich nach Neuinstallation das Profiling ohne Absturz laden, dafür hat sich mein Build-Path zerschossen, sodaß ich immer noch keine Profildaten rausbekomme... ich sag mal hä.


edit: es läuft. aber ich habe keine Ahnung, wie oder warum. genug dran rumhacken scheint zu helfen  ???:L


----------



## Carlos (17. Okt 2007)

Hi,

Ich habe lange gesucht. Das ist ein Bug imAgent Controller. Ich habe aber folgenden Workaround:

Schalte den Agent Controller in Eclipse auf Disabled. Findest du unter Windows-Preferences-Agent Conteoller-Integrated Agent Controller.

Dann starte den Agent Controller vor dem Profiling manuell:
"<Eclipse Installationsverzeichnis>\plugins\org.eclipse.tptp.platform.ac.win_ia32_4.4.1.v200709261752\agent_controller\bin\ACServer.exe"

Dann funzt es.

Die Ursache liegt daran:

java.net.MalformedURLException: unknown protocol: c
	at java.net.URL.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.URL.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.URL.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLEntityManager.setupCurrentEntity(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLVersionDetector.determineDocVersion(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XMLParser.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.DOMParser.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.jaxp.DocumentBuilderImpl.parse(Unknown Source)
	at javax.xml.parsers.DocumentBuilder.parse(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.tptp.platform.iac.administrator.internal.common.AdminUtil.parseFile(AdminUtil.java:79)
	at org.eclipse.tptp.platform.iac.administrator.internal.common.AdminUtil.isConfigurationValid(AdminUtil.java:643)
	at org.eclipse.tptp.platform.iac.administrator.internal.startstop.AutoStartStop.startIAC(AutoStartStop.java:86)
	at org.eclipse.hyades.internal.execution.local.control.NodeImpl.connect(NodeImpl.java:283)
	at org.eclipse.hyades.security.internal.util.BaseConnectUtil.insecureConnect(BaseConnectUtil.java:369)
	at org.eclipse.hyades.security.internal.util.BaseConnectUtil.connect(BaseConnectUtil.java:255)
	at org.eclipse.hyades.security.internal.util.BaseConnectUtil.connect(BaseConnectUtil.java:540)
	at org.eclipse.tptp.platform.common.ui.trace.internal.util.PDCoreUtil.profileConnect(PDCoreUtil.java:827)
	at org.eclipse.tptp.trace.ui.internal.launcher.deleg.application.PIDelegateHelper$JVMVersionDetector.run(PIDelegateHelper.java:474)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)

Ich hoffe die Leute von Eclipse werden das bald beheben. Allerdings kusiert der Bug schon seid 3 Monaten rum


----------



## DJ (30. Okt 2007)

Wenn ich im Eclipse den Automated GUI Test laufen lassen will dann erhalte ich dies Fehlermeldung.
Habe den AC au extern gestartet. Hat jemand eine Idee was ich da machen kann?!

IWAT4039E The Test Execution Harness reported the following problems:Connection refused on host localhost.


----------



## Guest (6. Nov 2007)

Keiner ne idee?


----------

